# brushes



## damienhirst12 (20. August 2002)

hi, ich hätte eine frage vielleicht liegt die antwort 
sowieso vor meiner nase. aber hier ist sie::

habe auf einigen websides "brushes" gefunden, 
1.: was ist das?
2:: wie wende ich die an, denn wenn ich sie runterlade geht nur
    photoshop auf sonst passiert nichts, was muss ich tun?

   so thanx im voraus und auf antwort bin ich gespannt...

   ciao
   d. h.


----------



## Nino (20. August 2002)

Hi.
Klick auf den  Button und such nach "brushes" und du bekommst lauter Antworten auf die du gespannt bist =)


----------



## damienhirst12 (20. August 2002)

hmmm ja ich hab jetzt einiges ausprobiert und ich finde die suchfunktion für dieses thama einfach zu viel und unübersichtilich waren doch 2 simble fragen oder..

bin jetzt alleine draufgekommen hoffe ich jedenfalls. 
aber muss ich die neuen downgelodeten werkzeugspitzen in das eigens dafür angelegt verzeichniss kopieren???


----------



## freekazoid (20. August 2002)

nein, musst du nicht. du kannst zeichenspitzen von überall auf denen platten her brauchen, bzw. laden


----------



## Mythos007 (20. August 2002)

Klick da drauf und danach auf "Werkzeugspitze laden..."

Kleiner Tip "F1" die Online-Hilfe von Photoshop oder
Du guckst einfach mal in Dein schlaues Handbuch ...

Bis dann dann euer M y t h o s


----------

